# Cyclist Dies at Winnats Pass



## Hacienda71 (15 Apr 2014)

Sad News. A very steep descent. 

http://www.buxtonadvertiser.co.uk/n...wall-while-cycling-in-peak-district-1-6559399


----------



## HLaB (15 Apr 2014)

A young lady was also killed on the same roads, we came accross the road block, my descending which is always nervous was exceptionally nervous after that


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Apr 2014)

Could have been the same one, this was last Saturday.


----------



## HLaB (15 Apr 2014)

Nah, unfortunately there was two separate ones :-( a young lady hitting a wall in Winnats and a few miles away another young lady (according to the copper) descending on the wrong side of the road and having a fatal head on :-(


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Apr 2014)

Blimey, and there was a death on The Cat and Fiddle last week as well. You can build some very high speeds up in the hills.


----------



## RUSS KEEBLE (19 May 2014)

Very tragic news and to die at only 22 is such a waste of life.I was on the TOUR OF THE PEAK sportive yesterday and ascended Winnats Pass and it is very steep so must have been truly frightening to be on the descent of that stretch of road and your brakes fail. R.I.P August x


----------

